# working with expats



## kishangutta83 (Jun 27, 2012)

hey all..i am interested in working with expats in the engineering field..i am an instrumentation engineer currently working as a technical trainer in chennai...i will be relieved in august and would like to work in the field of industrial automation and process control ..so anyone interested can contact me...i am only interested in the work not remuneration


----------

